# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Aljamdu [Παπαγεωργίου 4]

## minoan7

Μια ακόμα παντόφλα που είναι και η μοναδική αυτές τις μέρες που εκτελεί το Καβάλα-Πρίνος με όνομα Ρ4 ( Παπαγεωργίου 4 )
  Κατασκευάστηκε στην Θεσσαλονίκη και αν θυμάμαι καλά έκανε αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί

----------


## PIANOMAN

Αυτη η παντοφλα δειχνει πραγματικα η μεγαλυτερη παντοφλα μη αμφιδρομη που εχω  δει! τι λες τωρα! ξερει κανεις χαρακτηριστικα?

----------


## CORFU

αυτη η παντοφλα εχει βγει προs πωληση και γραφει οτι εχει φτιαχτει στην Ελλαδα. Ξερει καποιοs πια ειναι??

----------


## JIMMARG75

> αυτη η παντοφλα εχει βγει προs πωληση και γραφει οτι εχει φτιαχτει στην Ελλαδα. Ξερει καποιοs πια ειναι??


 Έχει ένα P4 κάτω από τη γέφυρα δλδ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4. :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

και που εκανε δρομολογια??

----------


## JIMMARG75

> και που εκανε δρομολογια??


 Νομίζω στις γραμμές της Καβάλας.:?:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως έκανε δρομολόγιο Θάσο-Καβάλα. Πάντος εγώ τον Μάρτιο του 2009 που είχα πάει Θάσο, με το Θάσος IV (νυν Φαίδρα) ήταν έτσι

----------


## CORFU

παντωs ωραια κατασκευη για τα χρονια τηs και τα καταπελτακια προτοτυπα,μου αρεσει να βλεπω καθρεπτη με μεγαλα παραθυρα

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχωντας μεινει εκτος απο τις εξελιξεις στην τοπικη πορθμειακη γραμμη της Θασου, ομολογω πως εξεπλαγην με ολα αυτα που διαβασα...!!!
Ετσι λοιπον αποφασισα να παρω κι εγω μερος πιο ενεργα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα μιας και η Καβαλα ειναι η πατριδα μου και θα προσπαθησω στο μελλον να κανω ο,τι καλυτερο μπορω...!!!

Για αρχη σας εχω το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4 στο λιμανι της Καβαλας, φωτογραφημενο απο τη γεφυρα του "Ζωγραφου του Βορειου Αιγαιου", ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85619

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85620

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85621

----------


## kavala2009

ευτυχώς... γιατί κι αυτό όπου να ναι... θα είναι παρελθόν

----------


## pantelis2009

Ζωγράφισες φίλε Giovanaut

----------


## xara

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτο!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο αλλα απο κινηση το πλοιο τιποτα!!!!

----------


## kavala2009

γιατί το λες αυτό; είναι ένα ταχύπλοο που φέρει στα πλαϊνά του τα διακριτικά "fast ferry"... 
φαντάσου πως είναι τα αργά... 
 :Razz: 
το καλύτερο όλων είναι η κάπνα που γεμίζει τα σαλόνια μέχρι να φύγει το πλοίο από το λιμάνι 
πιστεύω ότι -άμα τη αποδρομολογηση- πρέπει να μπει σε μουσείο

----------


## diktiakos

Σιγά να μην άλλαζε τα σινιάλα. Μια χαρά τους κάθησαν από τους Κερκυραίους, προηγούμενους ιδοκτήτες.
Η κάπνα είναι το χαρακτηριστικό του Π4. Φτάνει να μην φοράς ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα.

----------


## kavala2009

μην το γελάτε
είναι μεγάλη εμπειρία να ταξιδέψεις με το Π4  :lol:

----------


## diktiakos

Μα κρατάνε αυτή την γραμμή μόνο και μόνο για την εμπειρία του ταξιδιού, να θυμόμαστε τα παλιά.

----------


## kavala2009

αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια οι άνθρωποι 
βάζουν 2-3 δρομολόγια την ημέρα, όπως τα τουριστικά τρενάκια που δείχνουν τις ατραξιόν 
για 90 λεπτά της ώρας ταξιδεύεις πίσω, στη δεκαετία του '80, κάνοντας βόλτα στη Θάσο παρέα με ένα ταπεράκι κεφτεδάκια ή γεμιστά 
κι όλα αυτά... πιο φτηνά κι από τουριστική κρουαζιέρα
εύγε!

----------


## diktiakos

Να δούμε αν πουλήσουν και αυτά που έχουν στη γραμμή Καβάλας Πρίνου τι θα μας φέρουν.

----------


## kavala2009

τίποτα να μη φέρουν!
να βγει ειδική απόφαση της Λούκας και να μείνουν για πάντα εδώ 
γίνεται;

----------


## CORFU

φιλε diktiakos το P4 δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την Κερκυρα

----------


## kavala2009

Ναι... πρέπει να ναι γέννημα θρέμα της Καβάλας
δεν βγαίνουν αλλού τέτοια σκαριά
βάζω στοίχημα ότι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Καβάλα...

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια...!!!

Θα ηθελα να σημειωσω οτι το P4, δεν μας ηρθε απο την Κερκυρα και ηταν βαμμενο ασπρο-μπλε (πολυ πιο ομορφο για μενα)...
Απλως αν θυμαμαι καλα βαφτηκε στα χρωμματα της FAST FERRIES για να μοιαζει με τα αλλα που ηρθαν και δεν αλλαχτηκαν...
Αν δεν μπηκαν τα σιλιαλα της FAST καθολου επανω του και βαφτηκε κατ' ευθειαν με τα thassos ferries, παρακαλω διορθωστε με...!!!

Επισης να προσθεσω οτι παντα το συμπαθουσα αυτο το βαπορακι...!!!

----------


## kavala2009

το φαστ απο που προέκυψε; ξέρει κανείς... ?

----------


## diktiakos

Κάπου σε αυτό το φόρουμ πρέπει να το διάβασα ότι αγοράστηκε από Κέρκυρα και δεν αλλάχθηκαν τα σινιάλα επειδή τους άρεσαν  :Smile:  (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι την ανάρτηση).
Αν κάνω λάθος συγγνώμη  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά το πλοίο άνηκε κάποια στιγμή στο κ. Παναγιωτάκη ; Εξού και το Fast Ferries ; Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος διορθώστε με...

----------


## Giovanaut

Το συγκεκριμενο ferry, δεν μας ηρθε απο τον Παναγιωτακη και ποτε δεν ανηκε στην FAST FERRIES.
Το πλοιο εχει μακροχρονη πορεια στις γραμμες μας και αρχικα ανηκε στον γιατρο Παπαγεωργιου, εξου και το ονομα. Παλαιοτερα υπηρχε και το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 3 (δεν θυμαμαι αν το προλαβα και δεν ξερω αν ειχε αλλα πλοια και ποια ο γιατρος).
Αργοτερα το πλοιο περασε στην ιδιοκτησια της Κοινοπραξιας (αυτο που τωρα λεμε thassos ferries).
Να τονισω οτι με τον ορο Κοινοπραξια εννοουμε τις εταιρειες συμφεροντων Μητσοπουλου (ο οποιος πριν λιγα χρονια απεβιωσε, ενω ξεπερασε τα 90 στις επαλξεις), οι οποιες καποτε ηταν κοινοπραξια και με την ΑΝΕΘ.


Σε οτι εχει να κανει με τα σινιαλα του Παναγιωτακη, δυο παντοφλες ηρθαν απο την Κερκυρα και εμειναν με τα σινιαλα αυτα, το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ.
Αυτο για το οποιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος και το εγραψα και πιο πανω, ειναι το αν η εταιρεια εβαψε και το P4, κοκκινο με τα σινιαλα της FAST, η αν κατ' ευθειαν το εβαψε κοκκινο για να μπει το thassos ferries..(η μηπως το ειχε βαψει σκετο κοκκινο...???)

----------


## CORFU

τα πλοια που πηγαν στην Καβαλα-Θασο απο την Κερκυρα ηταν το Πλατυτερα και το Θεολογοs οταν ηταν στην Κερκυρα ηταν του Παναγιωτακη και τα 2 αλλα και το ανοικτου τυπου Αικατερινη που εγραφαν στο πλαϊ fast ferries, ακομα και σημερα το κλειστου τυπου Αικατερινη το γραφη στο πλαϊ αυτα....

----------


## theodor1

Το Πλατυτέρα οταν ηρθε Θάσο είχε τα διακριτικά fast feries... αφου διαλυθηκε η Κοινοπραξια μεταξύ ανεθ κ Νεκ τα πλοια της ΝΕΚ Βαφτηκαν κοκκινα για να ξεχωριζουν. Αν θυμαμαι καλα το Π4 ειχε κ μια συγκρουση με το θάσος 5! Πουθενα δεν αναφερεται αυτο!

Επισης υπήρχαν και τα Παπαγεωργιου, για τα οποία δεν εχω εντοπισει φωτογραφιες κ στοιχεια!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η οποια ειχε συμβει λογω ομιχλης...!!!

----------


## theodor1

Ναι...τελος πάντων! Επίσης το Π4 είχε θέσεις αεροπορικού τύπου ενώ τώρα έχουν προστεθεί τραπέζια κτλ.
έχουμε καμια φωτογραφία?

----------


## ιθακη

> Όντως έκανε δρομολόγιο Θάσο-Καβάλα. Πάντος εγώ τον Μάρτιο του 2009 που είχα πάει Θάσο, με το Θάσος IV (νυν Φαίδρα) ήταν έτσι


με μονη διαφορα Παντελο οτι το Φαιδρα ηταν το ΘΑΣΣΟΣ VIII

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ιθάκη :Wink: . Γράψε λάθος. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## csa73

Μας αφήνει και το Π4 για μέρη μακρινά εντός λίγων ημερών θα αναχωρήση απο Πρίνο

----------


## theodor1

Που θα πάει Φίλς Τζοβερνο?

----------


## sylver23

Ξεκινάω την βόλτα στη Θάσο με δύο φωτογραφίες απο το Π4 που σε λίγο καιρό μας αφήνει για τα ξένα..
Στην θέση του απο ότι πληροφορήθηκα  απο έναν φίλο στα μέρη εκείνα θα μπει μάλλον το Παναγία Θάσου αφού γίνουν κάποιες απαραίτητες εργασίες που χρειάζονται για την γραμμή Καβάλας - Πρίνου.


100_1461.jpg 100_1475.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε sylver23 για τις υπέροχες φωτο απο την ωραία Θάσο. Μήπως έμαθες και για που πάει;;; :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sylver23

Δυστυχώς όχι!

----------


## csa73

Γκάμπια μέσα στο ποτάμι

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε csa73. Ξέρουμε αν θα κάνει καμιά επισκευή και που πρίν φύγει;; 
Και πότε περίπου θα φύγει;;; :Wink:

----------


## csa73

Ναι θα κάνει την επισκευή του στην Αμαλιάπολη αλλά θα αλλάξει και σημαία πρίν τον απόπλου την ημερομηνία ακριβώς δεν την ξέρω αλλά περίπου αρχές του Απρίλη βλέπω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η όμορφη παντόφλα της Θάσου, με το ...κωδικό όνομα _P4_ γραμμένο σε πλώρη και καθρέφτη τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια (πολλοί Έλληνες επιβάτες βέβαια θα το διάβαζαν ως _ρο_4, και με το δίκιο τους), γνωστό και ως _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4_ αλλά και ως _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ IV_. 

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1987_ στο ναυπηγείο Χωματά στη Θεσσαλονίκη με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 156_ και _IMO 8881577_. Δραστηριοποιήθηκε όλα του τα χρόνια στις γραμμές Καβάλας  - Θάσου.

Την άνοιξη του _2011_ πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία (κρατική) από την Γκάμπια της Δυτικής Αφρικής και μετονομάστηκε σε _ALJAMDU_, με νέα σημαία Παναμά. Ήρθε από την Θάσο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας στις αρχές Μαίου του 2011, για δεξαμενισμό, αλλαγή στα χρώματα του και τις υπόλοιπες απαραίτητες εργασίες πριν το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

01.jpg 
_Μάιος 2011, στη Σαλαμίνα._

Αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα για την Γκάμπια ένα μήνα αργότερα, στις 15 Ιουνίου, ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _KANSALA_ (πρώην _ΣΟΦΙΑ Π_ του Ρίου), που επίσης αγοράστηκε από την ίδια εταιρεία.

02.jpg
_Ιούνιος 2011, στη Σαλαμίνα στα νέα του χρώματα της Gambia Ferries._

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Το P4 ήλθε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στις 09/05/2011 (1η φωτο) και έφυγε σαν Aljamdu στις 14/06/2011 στις 20.50 μ.μ. όπως δείχνει η δεύτερη φωτο με τη βοήθεια των P/K του Σπανόπουλου.

Π4 03 09-05-2011.jpgΠ4 22 14-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δύο (πρώην) καμάρια μας _στο λιμάνι Banjul στη Γκάμπια_. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το _ALJAMDU (ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ 4)_ με εμφανεστάτη την απουσία καταπέλτη (που να εχάθη άραγες ?!?!?), και στο φόντο το _KANSALA (ΣΟΦΙΑ Π)_.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ημερομηνία λήψης μιας και το "ρολόι" της μηχανής του φωτογράφου έχει ...ξεχαστεί στον Φεβρουάριο του 2008. Μπορούμε να πιθανολογήσουμε όμως ότι είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη, μιας και στο marinetraffic ανέβηκε μόλις πριν ενάμισι μήνα.

----------


## a.molos

Και απ΄ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο έχει απωλέσει τον καταπέλτη του, κρεμασμένες οι αλυσίδες στο αέρα.
Πάντως η φωτογραφία είναιο εξαιρετική.

----------


## Panagiotis_30

Καλησπέρα. Διαχρονική "παντόφλα" το Παπαγεωργιου 4. 25 χρονια πηγαινοερχομαι Θασο για καλοκαιρινες διακοπές, και ήταν σταθερή αξία στη γραμμή Πρίνο-Καβάλα, όπως επίσης και το Παπαγεωργίου 3.
Γενικά οι "παντόφλες" της Θάσου θα μείνουν αξέχαστες. Τι να πρωτοθυμηθεί κανείς: Θασος Ι...ΙΙ...ΙΙΙ...ΙV....Νήσος Θασος.... Απίστευτα καράβια..

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλημέρα . Μήπως ξέρουμε τι μηχανές φοράει , την μέγιστη ταχύτητα και την χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα . Ευχαριστώ

----------

